# Clever surfing dogs youtube.



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Amazing what you can teach dogs to do!

Surfin´ Bulldog (Beach Boys - Surfin´ USA) - YouTube


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Haha! Cool


----------

